# Miscellaneous Monochrome...



## dpc (Jul 4, 2016)

1. Path through grain
2. Swather in stasis


----------



## dpc (Jul 5, 2016)

Train tracks and grain elevator...


----------



## slclick (Jul 5, 2016)

#Drake


----------



## oscar10c (Jul 5, 2016)

just Maria...


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2016)

oscar10c said:


> just Maria...




Nicely done.


----------



## slclick (Dec 16, 2017)

Balboa Park Rose Garden


----------



## slclick (Dec 16, 2017)

power disks


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2017)

slclick said:


> power disks



Cool shot.


----------



## razashaikh (Jan 6, 2018)

Great the minimalistic background.


----------



## dpc (Jan 10, 2018)

Truck offloading grain, two treatments


----------

